
Ask HN: What notable companies offer remote employment?  - aswin8728
I know the Wikimedia Foundation and Mozilla have remote jobs, but are there other companies that allow telecommute?
======
spacemanmatt
My company, probably like many, has remote work positions only because of the
merit of candidates who applied for them. They hire local (Chicago) when they
can but my team is in Austin because that's where we have found the skillset.

------
tcrorg
Depends on what your skills are. Most of the popular blog websites have a team
of writers working remotely. Then there are the design, development and SEO
types who have a lot of remote work.

------
OafTobark
Github, 37Signals, and alternatively 37Signals' new job board:
[https://weworkremotely.com/](https://weworkremotely.com/)

------
egor83
Check Rackspace and DeviantArt, I recall they had remote positions.

------
livestyle
BuySellAds.com is fully distributed team.

------
jitendrac
if you are good at web, you may apply to envato/themeforest reviewer job. They
offer remote jobs...

------
logn
Mozilla

------
radkiddo
37signals

------
samaaratravel
nice

------
paulhauggis
I have only had remote jobs for the past 5 years (two jobs at two different
companies on the opposite side of the country).

I found both of them on craigslist (and many more..that either I turned down
the offer..or they didn't hire me)..maybe you can look here?

